# Last post?



## DocAElstein (Nov 19, 2014)

Have to be “off” tomorrow for a while. Hope I can get back 
‘aint been ‘ere long, but really learnt lots already, very grateful for the help. Think I helped a few people, -certainly tried with the small brain I have. Annoyed a few people as well!, sorry about that, wasn’t intentional -Thanks for the patience.
Goodbye, Good luck, and hopefully (as I am sure you all know we all say ‘ere) Servus and Auf Weidersehen
Alan
Bavaria


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Nov 20, 2014)

Good luck with whatever it is that is keeping you from the board Alan.

You'll be back


----------

